# Apache FOP WordML -> pdf?



## Head007 (4. Sep 2007)

Hi, 

möglicherweise kann mir ja hier jemand helfen  :bahnhof: 

Ich habe ein .xml - Dokument im WordML-Format, und möchte dieses in ein PDF umwandeln.

Hab da mal "Apache FOP" ausprobiert... angeblich kann dieses Projekt von Apache das.

Leider kenne ich mich nicht mit xsl-Dateien aus    und FOP benötigt so eine xsl-Datei...


Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass diese xsl-Datei nur zum Formatieren der Daten ist...
Da ich ja eine mehr oder weniger "statische" WordML-Datei habe - wie müsste da die XSL-Datei aussehen? 
benötige ich da überhaupt eine?

Funktioniert das mit Apache FOP?

Würde mich über jede Hilfe freuen


----------



## SlaterB (4. Sep 2007)

du brauchst die passende XSL-Datei, die, wenn es sie überhaupt gibt, sicherlich aufwendiger ist als man hier eben so erstellen könnte

und allgemein ein kleines verarbeitendes Java-Programm,
ganz ohne Fob-Kenntnisse wird das schwer

---------

nur falls du nicht selber schon darauf baust:
google mit den entsprechenden Stichwörtern füttern,

z.B.
http://www.google.de/search?q=Apache+FOP+WordML++&hl=de&start=20&sa=N

->
http://www.mail-archive.com/fop-users@xmlgraphics.apache.org/msg04686.html

oder auch noch Stichwörter fo, xsl dazu usw.


----------



## Head007 (4. Sep 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!  

Gesucht hab ich da eigentlich schon genug zu Apache FOP und WordML... leider komme ich bei der Benutzung von Apache FOB nicht um diese xsl-Datei herum...


Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit meine WordML-Dateien irgendwie von Java aus zu drucken ohne vorher aus der Datei ein PDF zu machen?

Oder irgendwelche DOS-Befehle, die ich verwenden könnte, um eventuell eine abgespeicherte WordML-Datei formatiert auszudrucken?

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## SlaterB (4. Sep 2007)

ich persönlich weiß zu Drucken wenig,

Standardhinweis:
im Zweifel (z.B. nach einen Tag ohne Antwort  ) ein richtiges Topic mit 'Drucken' im Titel 
im Bereich 'AWT, Swing & SWT' oder in 'Allgemeines'?


----------



## Wildcard (4. Sep 2007)

Du kannst das Ding entweder per Batch/Remote mit OpenOffice.org in ein anderes Format konvertieren, oder OpenOffice.org gleich komplett in deine Anwendung einbinden und damit drucken.


----------



## Head007 (4. Sep 2007)

Danke für die Antworten   

Leider hat sich das Problem immer noch nicht gelöst  :cry: 

OpenOffice kann ich aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht benützen...



Gibts da nicht für MS-Office irgendwelche DOS-Befehle von Word zu drucken, ohne das Dokument vorher zu öffnen?


----------



## Wildcard (4. Sep 2007)

Head007 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> OpenOffice kann ich aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht benützen...
> 
> Gibts da nicht für MS-Office irgendwelche DOS-Befehle von Word zu drucken, ohne das Dokument vorher zu öffnen?


Welche Gründe sind das zum Beispiel?
Grundsätzlich lässt sich MS-Word zumindest über das Component Object Model steuern, ob es allerdings wie OpenOffice.org in der Lage ist dies ohne eine sichtbare Instanz zu tun kann ich dir nicht beantworten.
Ebenfalls ist COM meines Wissens weniger mächtig als das OpenOffice.org UNO Pendant.
Mit Java wirst du dafür sowieso schlechte Karten haben, da mir kein Java Binding für COM bekannt ist.
.Net ist dann wohl Mittel der Wahl.


----------



## Guest (5. Sep 2007)

Einer der größten Gründe -> eigentlich möchte ich nur .doc-Dokumente bearbeiten...
deshalb schon mal .xml, da man dort relativ einfach Textmarken ersetzen kann...

und extra nur wegen der Verarbeitung der Dokumente OO installieren... naja


Danke @ Wildcard, dann werd ich mich mal mit COM auseinandersetzen


----------



## Wildcard (5. Sep 2007)

1. Muss OpenOffice nicht installiert werden
2. Kann es .doc lesen und speichern und das im Gegensatz zu MS-Word sogar meistens korrekt, trotz reverse-engineering  :wink:


----------



## Head007 (5. Sep 2007)

:cry:  Java-COM gibts wirklich nix - zumindest hab ich nichts gefunden...

Hat wer eine Ahnungs ob es eine Java-Library dafür gibt?

Versuche schon seit einer halben Ewigkeit eine Lösung zu finden :bahnhof: 


btw: Weiß zufällig jemand, wie man 2 WordML-Dateien zusammenfügt? 
oder soll ich da besser einen eigenen Thread dazu aufmachen?


----------

